#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Do not judge a girl by...

## saloni

Do not judge a girl by...







  Similar Threads: The best way to propose a girl 33 Facts about guys every girl should know.. ;-) A boy to a Girl Love letter How to judge loyalty of boys????? Should you marry a CA Girl??!! - For FuN!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

almost every girls heart have a lot of purity, then we boys have to come on another factors... hehehe  :(think):

----------


## vrishtisingh

Purity of heart as well as loyalty should be the best criteria rather than any physical traits, since with the time every physical trait changes, but heart remains the same and if feelings are true, then it will also be the same,,,on the other hand,,,if u get attracted by outer beauty only...then after some time attraction will vanish....and you will be sad......

----------


## atulsinghmothi

attraction has nothing to do with LOVE......................  for todays life love can not b compared with anythin. its an internal feeling that make you smile even in all odd conditin .its something that make you feel complete and gives you ultra satisfaction for being humman...


LOVE IS LIFE FOR THOSE WHOSE LIFE IS LOVE

----------


## vrishtisingh

Atul ...nice......thought....

----------


## bishtmaster

Hi..

For a love life best thing is do not expect over from your partner otherwise you will get hurt definitely one day. Best thing is give space to your partner. Some incidents have happened with me that's why i am sharing a very nice thought.

----------


## sanjitsihag

Very well said saloni,
I completely agree with you, beauty of face is just the first attraction what really matters is beauty of heart.

----------


## CaseyW

That's really nice.
Seems to be the truth, but still lots of boys are still looking for  long legs and big eyes.
On the other hand,  even  not that beautiful girl knows the way how to seem beautiful!;)
But this is another question. On the  whole, all these questions of beauty are easing off  when a man realizes he needs a clean house, warm supper and a healthy baby rather than long legs in the club;)

----------


## srinivas71438

nice post..,saloni

----------


## dimpysingh

Nice and true..I hope guys understand this..but most of them dont bother at these things..

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

nice one saloni.......but i think some never gonna understand this..........

----------


## Devendra_Ghag

its gud na......
god bless u all..
really dnt judge a girl

----------

